# barium enema - keeping it in



## lfb (Aug 4, 2002)

I had a bariun enema in February to rule out Inflammatory Bowel Disease. Has anyone else had a problem keeping the barium in? I was told that it was very rare not to be able to. A few minutes into the test I just knew I couldn't control my bowel and sure enough the barium leaked out and made quite a dribbly mess down my legs! (This was after I misheard the nurse when I asked how long the test would take. She said 45 minutes, I heard 4 to 5 minutes. God, was I disappointed when I realised!)The Dr was quite abrupt and rude and told me to make more of an effort to keep it in. Quote "if you were on a bus you'd be able to hold it in wouldn't you", clearly a man with no experience of uncontrollable D attacks. In follow up with the GI doctor he told me that my bowel kept going into spasm during the enema and this may be indicative of IBS. Anyone else heard this?BTW my symptoms are sudden (ie 10 second warning) after large meals. The rest of the time I'm usually OK (but always anxious and worried about the looming spectre of a possible D attack).Oh, and a couple of tips for barium enema prep:Move the TV into the bathroom Keep a supply of bathroom cleaning products to hand - you can make that room spotless in between bouts!Never underestimate baby wipes - my butt was rawDrink plenty of waterThanks for your input


----------



## sunnybobo (Mar 16, 2002)

I'm very surprised at the doctor's response to your problem keeping the barium in! _Extremely rude and unprofessional_.When I had a colonoscopy, the gastro could see my bowel spasm (and I could feel it







oh boy! It was bad) Since he didn't see anything of concern other than spasms, I got my official diagnosis of IBS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

I guess I am just a crochety ole witch. But had a doctor or tech made a comment like that to me I would have written a letter of complaint regarding his rudeness, insensitivity and lack of consideration to the hospital administrator. I've encountered too many wonderful, compassionate, sensitive professionals in the medical profession to tolerate such ignorance and insensitivity from someone like that.In my defense I also make it a point to thank those who handle my care and are courteous and considerate. Our local hospital sends out a survey after you've been a patient or had an outpatient procedure and I make it a point to fill it out and if someone was particularly helpful, considerate or went out of their way for me I make it a point to comment on that and to give that person's name.


----------

